# Unpleasant Street 2008 Photos



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I didn't get any video this year, but I did get tons of photos that I am very happy with.

All in all, at the end of the night we estimate we had about 150 trick or treaters through the haunt. We had 100 treat bags ready at the beginning and after we went through them (very quickly, I might add) my wife threw new ones together on the fly to keep up with the ToTs as they came up the driveway.


Here's a link to my photobucket slideshow.

Here is a sampling of a few of our photos:

Halloween 2008 :: Misc Stuff picture by Zombie-F - Photobucket Halloween 2008 :: Skele-witch picture by Zombie-F - Photobucket Halloween 2008 :: Graveyard picture by Zombie-F - Photobucket​


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow dave that came out great--love the evil baby


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

ZF, Do you have a professional photographer take your pics? They are fantastic. I took my own pics and they suck in comparison. That is something I really need to work on.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That did come great Dave...Love your lab and colors


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I loved your use of materials throughout, like the air duct vent covers for example, ordinary things that just added interest to the scene. The photos were excellent too. Enjoyed the slideshow.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

150 ToTers...that's a far cry from the meager 40 you had just a few years ago.

Nice work on the lab...where did you get the head model on the table?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

djchrisb said:


> ZF, Do you have a professional photographer take your pics? They are fantastic. I took my own pics and they suck in comparison. That is something I really need to work on.


Thanks! I do take some pride in how good I've gotten with the photography over the years. I take the photos myself with my digital camera. They key is to use the camera's night setting and to turn the flash off. To do this and get a stable, non-blurry image you MUST use a tripod. The "night" setting on most digital cameras leaves the shutter open longer to take in more light, so if the camera moves before the photo is done, then you get some blurry photos.



Dr Morbius said:


> 150 ToTers...that's a far cry from the meager 40 you had just a few years ago.
> 
> Nice work on the lab...where did you get the head model on the table?


The head model on the table was a Spirit prop from a few years ago. I got it at 75% off from a Spencer's day-after sale. It's one of my favorite store-bought props.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, very nice job on both the haunt and the photos. I love how the graveyard turned out this year too. The overhead blue lights with some contrasting secondary light sources is always a great effect. 

Well done!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Love it . Great job..


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Came out great. The head in the jar and the witch shack are my personal favourites.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, great job! Love the colors!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I love your use of lighting. You really get it right, the way your eye is drawn around the haunt. Great as always, Dave.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Fabulous pics ZF!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats awesome, I love the lab, and your lighting is amazing!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Great pics zombie, love the new stuff! sorry i couldn't make it this year, wish i could have seen it in person


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks awesome - excellent pictures.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great pics Dave. You're a master with the camera. Wish you could come down and take pictures of my haunt and make it look that good. The lab came out great too!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

All great pics ZF
Your lab turned out great
I gotta make a coffin like yours


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

It all looks really great - your photography is just beautiful.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I used to work in a lab like that

The dog skellie and evil baby are wonderful, as are the pictures themselves - really lovely how they set the mood.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I love the witch's shack and the eerie feeling in the cemetery. Very cool stuff. I miss your how to website though.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

First, I'm jealous that you scored one of the zombie babies. Our Spirit had 6 of them and I didn't think they'd sell fast but they were all gone in a few days and they never got more in! I like the variety of scenes you do. More kudos on the pics. Awesome shots and excellent lighting. I need to get a tripod. What kind of camera are you using btw?
You guys and your rolling fog! Mine was blowing all over even with the chiller so I just shut it off after half an hour.
Great display as usual!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words guys and ghouls. I did have one more scene that didn't photograph well. I had my talking buckies set up on the back deck this year and the deck was set up as a pirate ship deck. I just ran out of time to finish lighting it properly. 



Spider Rider said:


> I love the witch's shack and the eerie feeling in the cemetery. Very cool stuff. I miss your how to website though.


The how-to site has just moved is all. It's now at http://projects.unpleasantstreet.com . I'm still working on it, but it's well underway.



jdubbya said:


> First, I'm jealous that you scored one of the zombie babies. Our Spirit had 6 of them and I didn't think they'd sell fast but they were all gone in a few days and they never got more in! I like the variety of scenes you do. More kudos on the pics. Awesome shots and excellent lighting. I need to get a tripod. What kind of camera are you using btw?
> You guys and your rolling fog! Mine was blowing all over even with the chiller so I just shut it off after half an hour.
> Great display as usual!


The Zombie babies sold out at our Spirit before I could get one too. I bought the one I did wind up getting from the Spirit site in early October.

I use two cameras, and they both work pretty well. The one I use mainly though is a Fujifilm S700. I simply use the Night setting with the flash turned off. A tripod is a must. The night mode leaves the shutter open for an extended time to take in more light so any movement will cause the photo to be blurry.

The other camera I use is a Sony Cybershot DSC-S700. It's small and fits in my pocket, so I usually carry it with me to take pictures of anything I see that I would like a decent photo of.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I just love the layered lighting. Its something I haven't been able to get right for some reason. It really makes your haunt "pop". Very Nice.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

You have some nice stuff there. Atmosphere is everything.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great! I love the monster in a box!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Looks great! I love the monster in a box!


Sadly, the MitB's motor gave out halfway through the night. Now I finally have that excuse I've been looking for to make it more lightweight and change how it works.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

GLOWING BRAIN GLOWING BRAIN GLOWING BRAIN!!! I like the graveyard too. Great work zombie. Any videos?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Devils Chariot said:


> GLOWING BRAIN GLOWING BRAIN GLOWING BRAIN!!! I like the graveyard too. Great work zombie. Any videos?


I didn't get video this year. I usually borrow a friend's camera for that but I forgot to ask him to bring it with him so it's kinda my fault. Hopefully I'll finally break down and get a video camera of my own for this year. Maybe with our tax return...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You've inspired me Dave. I do believe that a laboratory will be on my list next year.


----------

